# gr pyr question



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

So my 5 1/2 month old pyrenees ICE loves water. I mean loves. She plays in her buckets then goes off to get dirtier. We just put in a large rubbermaid black container for her and she plays in it. I didn't read this when researching the breed. Is this comman? Also how do you keep her out of the goats water then. Right now they are on opposite sides of fence till Ice is older. Cuz I know the goats won't drink the dirty water


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Dakota always got into the water when he was a puppy.
We bought him a kiddie pool just for this. 
He still prefers the little rubbermaid tub, looks really hilarious now that he is 2 years old. :laugh: 
So the goats have the pools, and he uses the tub for soaking.
Hopefully yours will do the same or you will be clening tubs constantly. :sigh:


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

Depend on individual dog - Some of them love water and some despise it. Maybe he will grow up out of that?
My Pyr is terrified of water. When I try to hose him down to cool him, he is like the goats; Yay, I will melt! ~LOL~
On hot days, he just found himself a shady spot on a ground.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ice definitely loves water, she drops all her toys in the rubbermaid tub. So at the dog show this weekend I got her a bunch of floating toys. I moved the goats buckets away from her tub and she has been a little betterabout leaving there water alone. She does love to be dirty tho


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Lillie LOVES water and will jump in her kiddy pool to cool off....where as Decimus HATES water and refuses to get in it.


----------

